# Whos running amber & White?



## Clapper&Company

Im a big fan of both Amber & White, for the trucks who also runs it


----------



## erkoehler

I will only be running amber and white/clear strobes. Should have two amber behind the grill and two amber in the rear window behind the back seat. Will then have two clear/white in the cargo light, two clear behind the amber lense of the rear turn signals, and 4 clear up front 2 in high beams, 2 in running light.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Amber is all they allow by law for snow removal in most if not all of the states.
Amber hear...

and they want them above the roof line.
no oscillating lights hidden in the vehicles lights.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

can only use amber in ny, they frown upon the use of clear/white lights...  so im all amber


----------



## ColliganLands

the only clear i have is headlight strobes which are not for plowing and my alley/takedowns which ill only run on steady burn when plowing. they also flash but again not for plowing use.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Running all amber! *Question*: Why do so many put strobes/LEDS in their front headlights or turn signals? I ask because I think the reflection back off of the plow would drive me nuts!!! I'm not knocking anyone, do what you want, just trying to understand why this is done, and if I'm the only one that does not like lights reflecting back into my eyes... Thanks!


----------



## scitown

Amber mx7000 old school with some white intersection lights. I do have the amber covers ready to put in just need some time so I can move my alley lights to the front.


----------



## Gicon

I run amber and clear. Consider me a law breaker.


----------



## groundbreakers

my whelen lightbar runs clear end caps and front 2 spot lights are converted to clear strobe heads and never had a problem in 4 yrs ..


----------



## SnoFarmer

You can run whatever lights you wish on private property.
These laws do not extend off of public property.
There are nuisance laws to control rolling 3 ring circus..
This also excludes any town, city or state vehicles also

so it only involves being a lawbreaker if your running anything other than amber on the public streets while not actively engaged in snow removal.
.
Even ems, fire and the police can break the law by using there official lights for personal reasons, for personal gain or for plowing snow.. or some thing like that...


----------



## ColliganLands

some state do allow white. i know ive seen a ton of tow trucks around here recently that are runnin amber/white or white/white on the dash or in the grille. not to start any arguments since i do not run my white unless its for my other work.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ColliganLands;611248 said:


> some state do allow white. i know ive seen a ton of tow trucks around here recently that are runnin amber/white or white/white on the dash or in the grille. not to start any arguments since i do not run my white unless its for my other work.


sure tow trucks are not plow trucks.
Tow trucks can run red in MN if there at the seen of an accident. then it's amber.

I said most but I believe there was an law unification bill or act that wanted to get all of the states on the same page as to auto regulations.
so amber is the color..


----------



## ColliganLands

well they run those on the street (big no no) only amber unless @ accident like you say. 
as far as i know in MA its only amber on the street but you can run whatever you please. i have the whites for when were out on a traffic detail with my other job to draw the drivers attention (yes this is allowed - but only by special permission) 
when plowing amber is really the only color you need


----------



## Clapper&Company

F250 Boss v;611107 said:


> Running all amber! *Question*: Why do so many put strobes/LEDS in their front headlights or turn signals? I ask because I think the reflection back off of the plow would drive me nuts!!! I'm not knocking anyone, do what you want, just trying to understand why this is done, and if I'm the only one that does not like lights reflecting back into my eyes... Thanks!


I got mine set up where they dont bounce off my plow 



Gicon;611144 said:


> I run amber and clear. Consider me a law breaker.


Me too LOL

I got clear endcaps and hide-a-ways in my Rev lights I have been running these for years with out problem, now my one truck has them in the tail lights they flash red, and never had anythign said about that either But in the last few months i have seen alot of state trucks starting to use white also.


----------



## Detroitdan

multiple colors is a big pet peeve with me. I'm a big supporter of laws to regulate the use and display of emergency/warning lights. Our neighbor to the south has things so screwed up you see blue lights (which is a police color in my part of N.E.) allowed on public works trucks, ambulances, everywhere you look. Then the cops want more visibility so they throw amber and red on the back. What you end up with is a jumble of multicolored lights, and you lose all the instant recognition that the lights and color choices were assigned for!
Was bad for a while in NH, but the AG stated they wanted to remind us that blue is the only authorized color for police, so we're mostly all back to blue now. There are still some FDs that have blue lights on the rear of their trucks and ambulances, but as far as I'm concerned they are NOT authorized blue therefore they shouldn't have them.
Our new fire engine has 6 amber lights to the rear and only 2 reds, chief said it's an NFPA requirement but it's not. It's completely ignorant for an emergency vehicle, it looks like a highway plow or sander from behind at night.
I've always heard white strobes or flashers to the rear is a big no-no, whether or not it's legal where you are, I don't know. In NH the law says you are only authorized amber, so you couldn't (or shouldn't) do it here.
What I don't understand is why anyone would want to run a white light, especially in the kind of snow visibility conditions we encounter. With todays high performance lighting most plowing lights are far brighter than necessary because to be honest, they are generally emergency service lights adapted to amber for non-emergency use. So if the high output ambers are brighter than necessary ( I myself have more than I need, but I can shut off my front strobes and dim them at night), then there can be no doubt that white with no filter at all is not just going to catch peoples attention, it is going to if not blind them at least hinder their ability to see and negotiate around you safely.
So why do you want to blind and aggravate people? Just your personality, perhaps? I know I meet a lot of people who enjoy pi$$ing off other people. If you have amber visible from 360 degrees, then that is plenty sufficient to protect you and warn others. White is just going over the top for the sake of pleasing you and irritating everyone else. Bad enough the authorized emergency workers blind everyone, but private plowers certainly have no business doing so.
How's that for an opinion?


----------



## storm king

Old Skool - revolving dual amber on the roof for me.
yes I spelled it with a k on purpose.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Amber for me but I have hidden clear strobes front/back but not for plowing. Will use them on occasion for busy places with alot of traffic but then they're off.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i run red and blue for plowing it seemes to get peoples attention better.


----------



## EGLC

I've got hide-aways in the Dodge....all clears and I have a dual amber LED dash light....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Amber LED mini bar on the roof, amber/white dominator on the back and red vertex in the tail lights. I find the clear amber on the dominator to be very effective.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jeff I agree the white, helps brake up the amber and dose do a good job


----------



## Detroitdan

How about a siren, anybody running one?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Detroitdan;611410 said:


> How about a siren, anybody running one?


lol no, way to wanna be cop


----------



## Gicon

I have the Whelen Air Horn in my truck. Moves traffic much better than a Siren, and its not illegal.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

i dont like white in the snow of i know alot of people who put the white on another switch


----------



## USMCMP5811

ColliganLands;611273 said:


> well they run those on the street (big no no) only amber unless @ accident like you say.
> as far as i know in MA its only amber on the street but you can run whatever you please. i have the whites for when were out on a traffic detail with my other job to draw the drivers attention (yes this is allowed - but only by special permission)
> when plowing amber is really the only color you need


For all of you in MA,

This is the written decision from the Deputy General Counsel of the RMV dated January 2005 regarding white/clear lights displayed on a vehicle.

"I have reviewed the provisions of 540 CMR 22.06 govering the use of amber and other colored lights. While the Registrar has promulgated these regulations to determine who may operate with flashing, rotating or oscillating amber lights, she has not authroized the use of other colored lights. The Registrar is of the opinion that a white flashing, rotating or oscillating light is a colored light subject to the Regulations. The last paragraph of 22.06 (2) specifically states that no colored lights other than amber (or red or blue as authorized by C.90 7E) are authorized to be mounted or displayed."

Based on this written decision I recv'd, the courts have consistantly held up citations for 22.06 display of white/clear lights (some were purple and green too). The decision was born out of a white light case where the defendant claimed in his appeal the RMV told him white/clear lights aren't a color so they don't fall under the law. One call to the RMV during a short recess and the letter came direct by fax and he was found responsible.

Also just to further the decision above, you must have a permit from the RMV to mount, dor display any flashing, rotating, or occilating light to include amber unless, the vehicle is registered commercialy, and have the business name plainly visable on both sides of the vehicle in lettering that is no less than 3" tall lettering.


----------



## Detroitdan

Funny, Mass Highway is one of the worst I've seen. They have blinding white strobes or LEDs to the rear. I'm sure they'd argue it's because the a-hole Mass drivers don't slow down or pay attention to them,, but the answer is not to blind oncoming traffic. That's one of the reasons troopers and cops are always getting rearended by drunks. The blinding, flashing lights draw them right in. I always kill the fronts and dim the rear, often I'll even go to the rear flash option that doesn't light the whole back of the bar. More than enough to let people know you're there, but not enough to blind the hell out of everyone.

NH has a permit system now for amber lights too. Not sure why, it isn't like people are using them to move traffic or anything. And in fact snowplows aren't even required to use them, they are "authorized" which sounds like you can use them if you want, but you don't have to and many people don't. Which bugs me to no end. Who in their right mind will back out of a driveway into a snowy road with no means to alert possible traffic that you are their?

I like flashy, blinky hoopy lights as much or more than the next guy, but I don't get why people want to be offensive about it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I didnt really think my clear lights were that bad,

All I got are clean end caps on my bars and Clears in my Rev lights


----------



## nevrnf

I am adding some LED's to the rear of my truck. I am going Green, One of my local Muni's have gone green/amber and i like the way it looks. Besides in IL it is illegal to have white facing rear so i need something to break up the amber.


----------



## ColliganLands

Detroitdan;612020 said:


> Funny, Mass Highway is one of the worst I've seen. They have blinding white strobes or LEDs to the rear.


as a state agency they are exempt from that kinda of like town dpws with blue/red whatever color. i like my clear lights as much as the next guy but i know when to use them and when not too and for plowing i know were not supposed to here anyways so i dont. in other circumstances where im told to use them for whatever reason they come one. its just one more blinking light to make people know were out there and slow down or whatever.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah the green looks pretty sweet. I live in that town and see them all the time. They arent very bright or eye catching though. make sure you post vids of your lights, it will want to see them.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Thanks Clap!


----------



## F250 Boss v

*Safer Warning Light Thoughts...*

For what it's worth to you... Studies have proven that "impaired drivers" are actually drawn TOWARDS revolving, or flashing red or white lights!!! Additionally, at night the most visible color to the human eye is blue, -that's why law enforcement in New York State has recently been legally authorized to run one rear facing blue light, in addition to their regular lights. Today if an agency were to purchase fire apparatus, or an ambulance, all forward facing white and red lights would automatically turn off when the vehicle is placed into park. What we teach first responders today is to try and make highway accident scenes appear more like "work zones" vs. accident scenes. The philosophy of making emergency apparatus look like "Christmas trees" is fast becoming a thing of the past. The realization that emergency responders were actually distracting and blinding approaching vehicles at an already dangerous roadway incident, has started to be understood. Therefore, the on scene use of of red and white, is being reduced, in favor of white scene lights, (-these are not warning lights but instead light up the area like a lamp post would), amber lights, and for law enforcement the use of blue lights.

So lighting up less, can actually serve you better and make you safer in the right circumstances. After all, isn't *safety* the number one reason a person runs "warning lights in the first place? ussmileyflag


----------



## Pirsch

ok... I might as well toss my 2 cents worth in. An "OLD" NFPA 19 now 1901 (National Fire Protection Association) has a list of colors for vehicles to use. Ohio is a big one on this "RECOMMENDATION". Yes this is just a recommendation not a law but it's a really good rule.

Reds, Blues, Whites to the Front 
Reds, Blues, Amber to the Sides
Reds, Blues, Amber to the Rear.

Whites are permitted to the front and sides as long as they are flashers or occilators (sp) White strobes to be used on top of school bus's for dark and bad weather in areas of hills etc.

IMO, if your on a private lot...Who cares. Public roadways another subject. If you should happen upon an accident the state of ohio doesn't really mind if you use your lights because your marking the scene and also your vehicle is in a stationary position. If you use RED you need to be an EMT or Rescue worker, Amber No Problem, Whites? Well I've seen some recent construction and state service vehicles on the highway using White and Amber. Blue? COPS only, Green Security Only unless it's a command vehicle for an emergency scene.

Like I said my 2 cents worth and my opinion. Reply to Ron Clapper if you disagree or wish to punish him! 

Have a good one guys!


----------



## Clapper&Company

As Steve said,

Ohio is pretty layed back.

But we are seeing more amber/white lights on trucks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

F250 Boss v;612074 said:


> For what it's worth to you... Studies have proven that "impaired drivers" are actually drawn TOWARDS revolving, or flashing red or white lights!!! Additionally, at night the most visible color to the human eye is blue, -that's why law enforcement in New York State has recently been legally authorized to run one rear facing blue light, in addition to their regular lights. Today if an agency were to purchase fire apparatus, or an ambulance, all forward facing white and red lights would automatically turn off when the vehicle is placed into park. What we teach first responders today is to try and make highway accident scenes appear more like "work zones" vs. accident scenes. The philosophy of making emergency apparatus look like "Christmas trees" is fast becoming a thing of the past. The realization that emergency responders were actually distracting and blinding approaching vehicles at an already dangerous roadway incident, has started to be understood. Therefore, the on scene use of of red and white, is being reduced, in favor of white scene lights, (-these are not warning lights but instead light up the area like a lamp post would), amber lights, and for law enforcement the use of blue lights.
> 
> *So lighting up less, can actually serve you better and make you safer in the right circumstances. After all, isn't safety the number one reason a person runs "warning lights in the first place? * ussmileyflag


Safety, I just wanted to be cool!


----------



## VBigFord20

Clapper&Company;612442 said:


> As Steve said,
> 
> Ohio is pretty layed back.
> 
> But we are seeing more amber/white lights on trucks


That's how I roll. Amber led mini bar up top, amber arrowstik, 2 amber strobes high on the rack, and clear hideaways in the front fog lights and rear backup lights on the truck.

But my tails are tinted so its not totally white in the back anyways. The front is white but I hardly use them so its no big deal.

I know a few of the local PD and I have lit my truck up for them and none of them have said anything about the whites so I guess its not a big deal for me.

Uploaded a video. It sucks but you get the idea.
http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=45150209,t=1,mt=video,searchID=,primarycolor=,secondarycolor=


----------



## 84deisel

half amber and half clear,works for me.


----------



## 91AK250

i've only ran amber, but i have been wanting to pickup some white LEDs..we'll see i like how it breaks up the amber alittle better.


----------



## Dissociative

nevrnf;612042 said:


> I am adding some LED's to the rear of my truck. I am going Green, One of my local Muni's have gone green/amber and i like the way it looks. Besides in IL it is illegal to have white facing rear so i need something to break up the amber.


i think that's gonna get you screwed with as fire dept. and public works have permission for those....but i dunno....you're gonna attract a lot of attention..green has always been a fire dept. color.


----------



## fordmstng66

I have been running white in the reverse lights for years, never had a problem. will be running White in the reverse lights, and amber in the front if i chose to drill my headlights on the new truck.


----------



## Gicon

The only downfall I see with hideaways in the front is the reflection you get off of the plow. That is very annoying. I like the clears in the reverse lights so people can still see your brake lights clearly.


----------



## Detroitdan

Wierd, here green is for mall security, used to be regular security gaurds too, but now they have yellow. I grew up with red=fire/rescue, blue=police, amber=towtrucks and plows. I'd love to see some uniformity. Problem is some states like NY and NJ wrongly put red on police cars, and it's been that way so long you could never change it, all the tards would be totally lost.
I personally find it aggravating to see multiple colors and misuse of colors, because like I said before in my rant, you lose all recognition. You should know what you're approaching before you get to it. And white strobes or LEDs in the snow is just ********. I cannot possibly imagine why anyone would want to do that. Breaks up the amber? Why do you need to break up the amber? Either people see it or the don't. And let's be honest; a single amber teardrop rotator would be sufficient for all of us. We only go overboard and talk about it here everyday because we're a bunch of hardons.


----------



## poffy74

In Ma, anything but amber without a special permit is illegal. That doesn't mean people aren't running whatever they want. Some cops care, some don't. Some rural cops care more because they look for light patterns from other types of emergency vehicles so they tend to be more stringent on giving out tickets.

First offense is a $35 dollar ticket. It grows from there. Also, you may have problems with inspection here in mass with anything but amber.

I like messing with electronics and stuff, so I'm putting together my own system with switchbox etc. When "done" I will have 4 white LED blocks. 2 in front and 2 in back. They can strobe but I have full control over whether to strobe them or not. Mostly, they will be used as Aux lights. Again, with control from the switch box. The 4 ambers (2 front, 2 back) will just be strobing for now, I haven't found a reason to just turn them on.

Corner lights are also illegal in Mass, due to the strobing in the rear's because the rears will be either red or white. I guess it will all depend on who you know in the town you plow in.


----------



## blueline38

my old truck I had clears in the tailights (flashed red) and an amber led light on the roof. I had clears up front and blue's in the cargo lamps but that was for the fire deptartment (the clears aren't legal but no one will bother me). In NY blue is for volunteer firefighters, red is for all emergency vehicles, green is for volunteer ambulance members, purple is for funeral processions and amber is for contstruction. Now as said before the police can now run blue/red to the rear. The fire departments run red/amber to the rear. What they teach you now, in scene control, is that the vehicles at either end of the scene use there lights but the ones actually on scene shut them down. This let's people know there approaching a scene but then aren't distracted as they drive by.


----------



## DHDB

Clear HAW strobes in back lights. Amber HAW strobes up front. (2) LED dual avengers (white/amber) in back window, (1) LED dual avenger (white/amber) in front passenger-side headliner. (1) amber strobe mini bar (mag mount) on the top-side. Looks good, and nice and bright. Never had a problem in Mass.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good deal sounds like a nice setup, how about some pics?


----------



## DHDB

Pics coming soon. I'm a new to this computer thing. still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Clapper&Company

ok lol, let me know if u need help posting them


----------



## lightbarforsale

i run an amber whelen edge with clear end caps. Clear hide-a-way strobes are nice for the front or back poking out from behind buildings - or blind spots - as far as flashback - a few of my amber bars are the OSP diagnostic version that can run amber flashers - run flashers and strobes - or they have the ability to go to 1/2 strobe power - GREAT for night plowing.

I am new to the site - but will help with advice or lighting questions if i am able.


----------



## CAT420

i run 2 white in the running lights, 2 white in the reverse and 2 white in the brakes, alot of people i know around me run that set-up and never had a problem plowing or using for work. Its for the idiots that decide to turn them on when someones going to slow infront of them that ruins it for all.


----------



## Clapper&Company

lightbarforsale;630169 said:


> i run an amber whelen edge with clear end caps. Clear hide-a-way strobes are nice for the front or back poking out from behind buildings - or blind spots - as far as flashback - a few of my amber bars are the OSP diagnostic version that can run amber flashers - run flashers and strobes - or they have the ability to go to 1/2 strobe power - GREAT for night plowing.
> 
> I am new to the site - but will help with advice or lighting questions if i am able.


Sounds like u run the same as we do.

Also sounds like your running some B-link light bars


----------



## qualitylawncare

Sho Me Mini Bar
2 amber strobes on top
1 clear strobe on the bottom

Goofed when I ordered it (really wanted all 3 amber) but its worked well for the 4 years I've had it.


----------



## Detroitdan

Those bi-level min-bars with the multiple patterns are sick!


----------



## poffy74

CAT420;630184alot of people i know around me run that set-up and never had a problem plowing or using for work..[/QUOTE said:


> I'd say for the most part that is true, but white strobes are technically illegal. There have been several discussion on the topic at www.masscops.com (a forum for mass cops). All depends on the day and the cop. I know my friends that are policemen wouldn't bother with it. Heck, I saw a construction truck on Rt 9 the other day that had red/white/amber flashing with a cop standing next to it.
> 
> Either way, when I build my switch box, I built in the ability to shut off the white LED's all together or turn them on solid making them technically AUX lights.
> 
> I should take some pictures/video of it one of these days.


----------



## DHDB

Finally got the pictures. Hopefully i do this right. Can't get that strobe on film! Nice and bright. Looks even brighter at night. Finishing strobes this weekend.


----------



## Clapper&Company

sweet looking set ups


----------



## Wicked500R

Here is my Whelen Patriot with 4 corner strobes and 2 center clear LED's I custom made. It makes alot of full size bars look wimpy.


----------



## JeffNY

F250 Boss v;611107 said:


> Running all amber! *Question*: Why do so many put strobes/LEDS in their front headlights or turn signals? I ask because I think the reflection back off of the plow would drive me nuts!!! I'm not knocking anyone, do what you want, just trying to understand why this is done, and if I'm the only one that does not like lights reflecting back into my eyes... Thanks!


I don't find that they reflect off my plow. I think the roof light reflects off everything more than the strobes.


----------



## JeffNY

F250 Boss v;612074 said:


> For what it's worth to you... Studies have proven that "impaired drivers" are actually drawn TOWARDS revolving, or flashing red or white lights!!! Additionally, at night the most visible color to the human eye is blue, -that's why law enforcement in New York State has recently been legally authorized to run one rear facing blue light, in addition to their regular lights. Today if an agency were to purchase fire apparatus, or an ambulance, all forward facing white and red lights would automatically turn off when the vehicle is placed into park. What we teach first responders today is to try and make highway accident scenes appear more like "work zones" vs. accident scenes. The philosophy of making emergency apparatus look like "Christmas trees" is fast becoming a thing of the past. The realization that emergency responders were actually distracting and blinding approaching vehicles at an already dangerous roadway incident, has started to be understood. Therefore, the on scene use of of red and white, is being reduced, in favor of white scene lights, (-these are not warning lights but instead light up the area like a lamp post would), amber lights, and for law enforcement the use of blue lights.
> 
> So lighting up less, can actually serve you better and make you safer in the right circumstances. After all, isn't *safety* the number one reason a person runs "warning lights in the first place? ussmileyflag


'one' rear facing blue light? Have you seen the new trooper cars with the whole back window filled with blue LED's? You can see those from miles away. Ontario Co sheriffs just got a car with a lightbar filled with blue rear facing lights, from 200' it blinds the F out of you. Its annoying.


----------



## Malakas82

thats a nice ass light bar there man with the amber and white, who makes it and how much?


----------



## ColliganLands

DHDB;631351 said:


> Finally got the pictures. Hopefully i do this right. Can't get that strobe on film! Nice and bright. Looks even brighter at night. Finishing strobes this weekend.


Where abouts in walpole are you? i know ive seen that truck around alot when i used to go to westwood everyday.
Also that setup looks really good i also have my clears but they have other purposes besides plowing


----------



## DHDB

Right off of 109 near the Bubbling Brook. Where is the snow? It was so cold the other day my eyes froze.


----------



## ColliganLands

ok i know it now. the snow should be here soon i hope i mounted some CAT lights on my truck today and its was sooo cold out there. im right off chestnut st in franklin. maybe ill see you around sometime


----------



## grosser397

i run the whelen hid a ways 4 clear 2 in head light two in reverse white i believe is legal in mn but like some one else said there is no law for private propertys


----------



## Woodland

USMCMP5811;611875 said:


> ...where the defendant claimed in his appeal the RMV told him white/clear lights aren't a color so they don't fall under the law.


Classic! That's the kind of logic my parents would have smacked me for in my youth!!


----------



## Gix1k4

I don't know if anybody from Ontario has chimed in here yet, but.... We used to be able to use either blue or amber, but as of last year blue can only be used by persons engaged in work under contract by a municipality, township, city...etc. The was because our police services up here used to use only red and clear. But last year they went with red/blue. Basically as i understand it, you can still use blue if you're on private property, but you'll get yourself some dandy fines if you have a blue light lit while driving on a road.

I'm sure there are differences around the province, but im my area auxiliary lighting goes as follows:
Red/clear or Red/blue = Police
Red/clear is also used on ambulances
Green = Volunteer FireFighters responding to a call
Amber = Tow trucks, Construction equipment, security vehicles and basically anyone else that doesn't fit the other categories.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

This is how I role!

http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/Duramax417.flv


----------



## 02DURAMAX

http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/CIMG2957.flv


----------



## 02DURAMAX

http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/CIMG2958.flv


----------



## groundbreakers

02DURAMAX;667219 said:


> This is how I role!
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid220.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/002DURAMAX/Duramax417.flv


did you ever get those rubber boots for the magnets from priority ??


----------



## Turbodiesel

Clear / amber .Oncoming traffic should see amber on your Front drivers /side of vehicle and clear on pass.side .Reason being is to deciper which way your working / facing on roadway.Double yellows on left , white line right.

Same with police , atleast in Pa. Red is on top of drivers side , blue on pass. side.

So in a pursuit or responding , other officers know which way fellow officers vehicle is headed. .

With my setup , at night , on private property, you cannot move because of tunnel vision from strobe pattern . So I always have the right of way when working on my lots.20 head strobe system


----------



## 02DURAMAX

groundbreakers;667275 said:


> did you ever get those rubber boots for the magnets from priority ??


Yes I did!


----------



## groundbreakers

02DURAMAX;667513 said:


> Yes I did!


good glad you happy ... they stick real good to the roof .. but after a few weeks they have a tight seal
around the surface .. so you get good seal... not bad for $10 bucks i still have mine from 2 yrs ago ...


----------



## groundbreakers

Turbodiesel;667293 said:


> Clear / amber .Oncoming traffic should see amber on your Front drivers /side of vehicle and clear on pass.side .Reason being is to deciper which way your working / facing on roadway.Double yellows on left , white line right.
> 
> Same with police , atleast in Pa. Red is on top of drivers side , blue on pass. side.
> 
> So in a pursuit or responding , other officers know which way fellow officers vehicle is headed. .
> 
> With my setup , at night , on private property, you cannot move because of tunnel vision from strobe pattern . So I always have the right of way when working on my lots.20 head strobe system


HUH ?????? i guess i must be tired !! ..


----------



## Thelawnscaper

yellow and clear, LEDS, in MA, never had an ounce of a problem from either state police or local, if anything they are glad weve got something just as long as you respect the lights, the police respect you, idunno just my experience


----------



## ColliganLands

Thelawnscaper;669342 said:


> yellow and clear, LEDS, in MA, never had an ounce of a problem from either state police or local, if anything they are glad weve got something just as long as you respect the lights, the police respect you, idunno just my experience


really sweet the dodge looks good too. i agree on not having the problem with the police. i have my takedowns flashing and alleys plus clears in the headlights but i rarely use them.


----------



## Embalmer

I have a code 3 ecalibur that runs 5 rotors. 4 amber 1 clear. the center clear/white was on its own switch, and at night and or snow wouldnt be used cause it is blinding as hell. Heck most of the time just use the rear amber flashers only, as the rotors get annoying after a while lol


----------



## Fiafighterdude




----------



## 02DURAMAX

Fiafighterdude;671092 said:


>


doesnt work..


----------



## topdj

Quote:
Originally Posted by USMCMP5811 View Post
...where the defendant claimed in his appeal the RMV told him white/clear lights aren't a color so they don't fall under the law.
Classic! That's the kind of logic my parents would have smacked me for in my youth!!
Reply With Quote



black and white colors when generated as light

1. Black is the absence of color (and is therefore not a color)

Explanation:
When there is no light, everything is black. Test this out by going into a photographic dark room. There are no photons of light. In other words, there are no photons of colors.

2. White is the blending of all colors and is a color.

Explanation:
Light appears colorless or white. Sunlight is white light that is composed of all the colors of the spectrum. A rainbow is proof. You can't see the colors of sunlight except when atmospheric conditions bend the light rays and create a rainbow. You can also use a prism to demonstrate this.

Fact: The sum of all the colors of light add up to white.

This is additive color theory.


----------



## NickGB

I haven't finished installing all my lights in the truck, but run red, white and blue in my car. I really need to get rid of the blue, but for EMS red/white are fine.

The truck will probably end up with similar lights, just more of them.

Here's the car


----------



## F250 Boss v

Jeff,
I should have been clearer in my attempted explanation, Police agencies in NYS are now authorized to run one blue rear facing light, -in addition to their ordinary compliment of lights. NYS troopers typically run one blue, one yellow and a number (it varies) of red rear facing lights. But you're right I have already seen a number of variations on different police agency vehicles. Bottom line to many bright lights can pose a problem, and actually work against safety, and the intended warning aspects of having the 'warning' lights in the first place. :salute:


----------



## trycyber

Detroitdan;611331 said:


> multiple colors is a big pet peeve with me. I'm a big supporter of laws to regulate the use and display of emergency/warning lights. Our neighbor to the south has things so screwed up you see blue lights (which is a police color in my part of N.E.) allowed on public works trucks, ambulances, everywhere you look. Then the cops want more visibility so they throw amber and red on the back. What you end up with is a jumble of multicolored lights, and you lose all the instant recognition that the lights and color choices were assigned for!
> Was bad for a while in NH, but the AG stated they wanted to remind us that blue is the only authorized color for police, so we're mostly all back to blue now. There are still some FDs that have blue lights on the rear of their trucks and ambulances, but as far as I'm concerned they are NOT authorized blue therefore they shouldn't have them.
> Our new fire engine has 6 amber lights to the rear and only 2 reds, chief said it's an NFPA requirement but it's not. It's completely ignorant for an emergency vehicle, it looks like a highway plow or sander from behind at night.
> I've always heard white strobes or flashers to the rear is a big no-no, whether or not it's legal where you are, I don't know. In NH the law says you are only authorized amber, so you couldn't (or shouldn't) do it here.
> What I don't understand is why anyone would want to run a white light, especially in the kind of snow visibility conditions we encounter. With todays high performance lighting most plowing lights are far brighter than necessary because to be honest, they are generally emergency service lights adapted to amber for non-emergency use. So if the high output ambers are brighter than necessary ( I myself have more than I need, but I can shut off my front strobes and dim them at night), then there can be no doubt that white with no filter at all is not just going to catch peoples attention, it is going to if not blind them at least hinder their ability to see and negotiate around you safely.
> So why do you want to blind and aggravate people? Just your personality, perhaps? I know I meet a lot of people who enjoy pi$$ing off other people. If you have amber visible from 360 degrees, then that is plenty sufficient to protect you and warn others. White is just going over the top for the sake of pleasing you and irritating everyone else. Bad enough the authorized emergency workers blind everyone, but private plowers certainly have no business doing so.
> How's that for an opinion?


Inspecting Vehicles With Emergency Lights and Warning Lights
August 1, 2008

PLEASE PRINT AND SHARE WITH ALL PERSONNEL

As of September 9, 2008, a new law, Chapter 358, laws of 2008, has been passed governing emergency lights and warning lights on vehicles. With the passage of this law, it will no longer be necessary for owners of these vehicles to present a written permission from DMV In order to have these flashing or oscillating lights.

The new law breaks the lights into two classes - emergency lights and warning lights. Emergency lights are red or blue in color. Warning lights are amber (yellow) in color. Blue is exclusively for police department vehicles and police officers� vehicles and no other vehicles with blue lights should be allowed to pass inspection. However, in addition to but not in place of blue lights, police vehicles can also display red or amber on their light bars.

Red is for fire apparatus, firefighter's vehicles, forestry vehicles, licensed public or private ambulances, emergency medical response and rescue vehicles, airport authority emergency response vehicles, and government vehicles used in response to emergencies resulting from hazardous materials spills, and members of licensed emergency medical response and rescue crews such as EMT's and Paramedics.

Hospital emergency personnel who are not members of ambulance or rescue squad crews, however, do require a permit from the Commissioner of Safety to display red lights on their personal vehicles.

In addition to red lights, fire trucks can also display white and amber lights.

Nobody other than those named above can equip vehicles with red emergency lights.

The following vehicles can display amber warning lights: Vehicles owned by or leased to state, county or municipal DOT's and public works departments such as plow trucks, pickup trucks, snowplows, graders, loaders, sand trucks, sweepers, tar trucks, etc.; vehicles used by telephone, electrical and cable utilities and tree services for maintenance of utility, sewer and water lines; U.S. Postal Service delivery vehicles; wreckers and emergency highway service vehicles; vehicles used for escorting oversize loads; privately owned vehicles used for snow removal; refuse collection vehicles and compacters; vehicles owned by or leased to contractors and construction companies and used regularly to provide warning of road obstructions or hazards at road or utility sites; and vehicles owned by public or private security services (but not personal vehicles of security guards). No other vehicles should have amber warning lights.

Snowplows can be equipped with amber or white wing lights to illuminate the wings when the plow is in operation.

School buses, of course, can be equipped with the whole range of red stop lights, amber stop ahead lights, white overhead lights, etc., that are allowed by the NH School Bus regulations.

Funeral escort and lead vehicles can be equipped with purple warning lights.

Antique fire trucks used for parades can be equipped with red emergency lights.

The Department of Safety can approve other uses of these lights but in those cases not covered by this directive there should be a written permit.

Police officers, firefighters and emergency medical personnel presenting their privately owned personal vehicles for inspection should be asked to show you a letter on official stationery from their department or an official ID card or badge issued by their department.


----------



## Fourbycb

I run clear strobes in my headlamps and reverse lights also run white/amber whelen linz 4 on the front and rear of my pickup along with white/ ambers linz4's on the side where the cab and pickup box meet. And my local law enforcement has no problems with this setup. I also use this same setup year round when working road construction in the summer


----------

